# [SOLVED] Beryl+Aiglx+Ati_open cubo bianco

## Fulvio86

Salve a tutti...

dopo un po che sono passato a gentoo (la mia salvezza da ubuntu) oggi mi è venuto in mente di installare beryl!!

Allora la configurazione è:

beryl 0.2.1 (con core ecc + emerald)

xf86-video-ati 6.6.3

aiglx (ovviamente con gli open)

gnome

Mobility Radeon X700 (maledetta quella volta che l'ho presa)

Ho seguito la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX , pero quando avvio beryl o beryl-manager mi viene fuori il cubo, ruota ma è completamente bianco!!!! allora ho fatto partire beryl senza emerald o decorator e parte ma quando cambio da Metacity a Beryl torna tutto bianco!! 

per il momento questo è tutto... in caso vi posto xorg.conf ecc...

Graze in anticipo...Last edited by Fulvio86 on Thu Jul 05, 2007 10:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skypjack

Non ho un ati, ma il cubo bianco è spesso sintomo di dri fuori uso ...

Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto ...

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma hai il direct rendering attivo?

inoltre.. cosa dicono i log di X quando provi a caricare beryl?

(dovrebbero dirti se ci sono problemi)

----------

## Fulvio86

allora il direct rendering non è attivo!!!

 lo xorg.conf è il seguente:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Simple Layout"

   Screen 0   "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

[code]

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefonwt"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load      "freetype"

   Load      "dri"

#   Load      "drm"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "dbe" # Double buffer extension

   Load      "freetype"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

   Option       "Clone" "off"

    Option       "Xinerama" "off"

   Identifier   "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "Auto" # Auto detect

   Option      "Devices" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver     "synaptics"

   Identifier     "TouchPad"

   Option      "Devices"   "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option      "Protocols"   "auto-dev"

   Option      "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option      "RightEdge"     "5300"

   Option      "TopEdge"       "1700"

   Option      "BottomEdge"    "4200"

   Option      "FingerLow"   "25"

   Option      "FingerHigh"   "30"

   Option      "MaxTapTime"   "180"

   Option      "MaxTapMove"   "220"

   Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option      "MinSpeed"   "0.09"

   Option      "MaxSpeed"   "0.18"

   Option      "AccelFactor"   "0.0015"

   Option      "SHMConfig"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option      "VendorName" "ATI Free Driver"

   Option      "ModelName" "15_4 LCD 1280x800"

   Option      "DPMS" "true"

   DisplaySize   335 290

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

        Option      "MonitorLayout" "NONE, LVDS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   #Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   Option      "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device      "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor      "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      2

   EndSubSection

   

   SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

                Modes    "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "True"

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"[/code]

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

il log di X da quando avvio beryl è questo:

```
(**) RADEON(0): RADEONLeaveVT

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestore

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81f4858)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x001c0007 0x00020047 0x00000000 (0x0000bf00)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=7, fd=71, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): Ok, leaving now...

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONEnterVT

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1280x800       68.90  1280 1301 1333 1408   800  801  804  813 (24,32)

1280x800       68.90  1280 1301 1333 1408   800  801  804  813 (24,32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): dc=6890, of=27560, fd=71, pd=4

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x81f5208

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81f5208)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## skypjack

Se il dri non è attivo, come ho già detto, non devi stupirti del cubo bianco ...

E' un simpatico effetto collaterale di beryl!!  :Wink: 

Se lo vuoi far sparire, attiva il dri e tutto dovrebbe andare a posto.

Come? Non ho idea, evito le ati come la peste ...

Ma almeno sai che strada seguire, adesso ...  :Very Happy: 

In bocca al lupo!!

----------

## Fulvio86

ma da dove lo vedi che dri è disabilitato???

EDIT: Avevi proprio ragione!!! Mancavano le DRI nella configurazione del kernel infatti ora sono aumentati anche i FPS!!!! Grazie mille!!!!

Allora per risolvere ho abilitato il DRI con la guida seguente: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

Tutto qui!!!

----------

